# Repticon Shreveport - September 28 & 29, 2013



## Repticon1 (Jul 12, 2013)

When:
September 28 & 29, 2013

Where:
Louisiana State Fair Agriculture Building‎
3206 Pershing St.
Shreveport, LA 71109

Time: 
Saturday: 10:00am-5:00pm (VIP Entry at 9:00 am)
Sunday: 10:00am-4:00pm

Admission: 
Adults - $10, Children (5-12) - $5, 4 and under – Free.

About the Repticon Shreveport Show:
Repticon continued its show series in the great State of Louisiana with Repticon Shreveport. As the popular Baton Rouge show grows, Repticon's expansion further north into the State was a welcome addition to the many happy herpers in the area. Arriving at the Louisiana State Fair complex, the show brought all the top quality reptiles, amphibians, and other exotics that every Repticon show offers, along with the supporting supplies, cages, feeders, and more available at prices that never can be matched elsewhere. Guests learned from experts in the field and participated in interactive live animal presentations. Enjoy all this excitement and more as Repticon Shreveport continues throughout 2013 with multiple shows!

For more information: Repticon Shreveport Page

Email: [email protected]


----------

